# freud plunging router table mounting



## Heartywood (Oct 12, 2009)

Good day to all. I am relatively new to the use of a router. My experience is mostly in trimming laminate and some small edge work. The current projects I am working on demand I use a table mounted router. I was given a small Craftsman table but it would appear there is no realistic way to mount it with my Freud plunging router. Have any of you had any experience with a similar experience?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Heartywood said:


> Good day to all. I am relatively new to the use of a router. My experience is mostly in trimming laminate and some small edge work. The current projects I am working on demand I use a table mounted router. I was given a small Craftsman table but it would appear there is no realistic way to mount it with my Freud plunging router. Have any of you had any experience with a similar experience?


Hi, Welcome to the forum.
Is that one of their cast aluminum tables? Also, what is the model number on the router?


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I have a Freud model 2000 that is mounted to a standard phenolic base. It also has a Router Raizer. I didn't remove the springs and find that is not a problem. I read somewhere that Freud suggests leaving them in, but I expect it would work either way. Good luck.

Dirk


----------



## Heartywood (Oct 12, 2009)

The table is MDF, yuck, and the underside siting and clamping system will not work either. My router is a freud 1702. Interchangeable from hand held to plunger bases. neither would work.Thinking about making a whole new top just for my freud. Any beter ideas? t i a


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Heartywood said:


> The table is MDF, yuck, and the underside siting and clamping system will not work either. My router is a freud 1702. Interchangeable from hand held to plunger bases. neither would work.Thinking about making a whole new top just for my freud. Any beter ideas? t i a


Hi, you may just learn to like the MDF. :yes4: 
I think you can just make a cutout in the table for a standard plate. There are a couple of templates on this site for the bolt pattern on that router.
I just bumped the templates up. Go to "Router Forums>Routers>Router Reference" under that there is a sub-forum for Freud. 
The only thing I was thinking is that if the table came with a clamping system the top may need to be reinforced to hold a plate.
My idea is to basically get rid of the clamping system in favor of a plate. The Freud pops in and out of the base pretty easily. Just leave the fixed in the table


----------



## WoodyRon (May 17, 2007)

Maybe Sears has a plate that will fit your router. I was looking to buy a new Freud but I have a BenchDog table and the Freud wouldn't fit my plate. I called BenchDog and they had a plate that would fit the Freud, problem was that the plate was $60 which negated the savings since the router was on sale. I bought a Bosch router instead since it fit my existing plate.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WoodyRon said:


> Maybe Sears has a plate that will fit your router. I was looking to buy a new Freud but I have a BenchDog table and the Freud wouldn't fit my plate. I called BenchDog and they had a plate that would fit the Freud, problem was that the plate was $60 which negated the savings since the router was on sale. I bought a Bosch router instead since it fit my existing plate.


Ron - I couldn't find a plate predrilled or marked to fit the 1700. Did find a couple for the larger model. Just needed to drill my own. Not difficult but does require some patience and attention to detail. :happy:
Biggest headache was trying to get the above table access holes right. Turns out after I got it in that the router is so easy to adjust from below the table, I seldom go topside for that. The above table bit changes are the real nice part.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

jschaben said:


> Ron - I couldn't find a plate predrilled or marked to fit the 1700. Did find a couple for the larger model. Just needed to drill my own. Not difficult but does require some patience and attention to detail. :happy:
> Biggest headache was trying to get the above table access holes right. Turns out after I got it in that the router is so easy to adjust from below the table, I seldom go topside for that. The above table bit changes are the real nice part.:laugh::laugh:


The fixed base for the FT1702 router has mounting holes that will line up with those drilled for the Porter Cable 690. If you remove the base plate you will see all of the possible holes.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Charles M said:


> The fixed base for the FT1702 router has mounting holes that will line up with those drilled for the Porter Cable 690. If you remove the base plate you will see all of the possible holes.


Charles - Does the Porter Cable pattern accomodate the base plate height adjustment of the 1700? 
Seems like I had to rotate the pattern about 7 degrees counter clockwise to put the adjustment access holes to the operator side of the fence.
As I pointed out before, turns out not to be a big deal, now, just seemed to be at the time.


----------



## Heartywood (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Decided to make a whole new top for the table, (interchangeable for later, smaller routers,) I have experience with counter top laminates and will go that direction.The router came with a Table Mounting Pattern that works for the 1700/1702 freud. Very detailed. Should make the job alot eisier.Sears had mounting plates which were 1/8 inch steel and 4 predrilled holes in the corners. That was it. No Help for me. The paper template has options for mounting either fixed base or plunger style. Very nice. I hope this is the correct direction to take, Yes? No? Hope so?. Thanks.


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

Charles M said:


> The fixed base for the FT1702 router has mounting holes that will line up with those drilled for the Porter Cable 690. If you remove the base plate you will see all of the possible holes.


Thanks! This is very helpful router trivia!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

jschaben said:


> Charles - Does the Porter Cable pattern accomodate the base plate height adjustment of the 1700?
> Seems like I had to rotate the pattern about 7 degrees counter clockwise to put the adjustment access holes to the operator side of the fence.
> As I pointed out before, turns out not to be a big deal, now, just seemed to be at the time.


The PC pattern is not rotated so the access holes (which would have to be drilled) could likely end up under or behind the fence.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Charles M said:


> The PC pattern is not rotated so the access holes (which would have to be drilled) could likely end up under or behind the fence.


Charles.. when you refer to "Above /behind" were you referencing the 1702? I have one that (in theory) is coming in the mail from PeachTree. Of course it's been 14 days since I ordered and 13 days since PTree says it's shipped... via Priority Mail, so we'll see if it ever shows up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jim

You may want to drop a dime to the North Pole, it is that time of year they are getting tools stocked up for Xmax..your box many have been shipped to SC in error..

=======





BigJimAK said:


> Charles.. when you refer to "Above /behind" were you referencing the 1702? I have one that (in theory) is coming in the mail from PeachTree. Of course it's been 14 days since I ordered and 13 days since PTree says it's shipped... via Priority Mail, so we'll see if it ever shows up.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Charles.. when you refer to "Above /behind" were you referencing the 1702? I have one that (in theory) is coming in the mail from PeachTree. Of course it's been 14 days since I ordered and 13 days since PTree says it's shipped... via Priority Mail, so we'll see if it ever shows up.


Geez Jim - That is getting ridiculous. Maybe give Peachtree another call and see if they can get on UPS. 

Yeah, if you follow the template, the right access hole, Lock/unlock, is in front of the fence and the left one, height adjustment, is under it. h34r:Needs to be rotated 7 degrees counter-clockwise. Go into router references, I posted a modified version with the base rotated enough to gain access. OH, by the way, the plunge base doesn't have holes drilled in it for plate mounting the way the fixed base does. :sad:There may be some under the sub-base that can be used, I haven't looked. Easy enough to drill and tap though, sub-base does have holes, just use those for a drill guide.


----------



## Heartywood (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ingenuity And some welcome help.*

Gentleman, Thank you for all your help and suggestions. I needed them all, and all of them helped. I decided to route the top of my Craftsman router table to match and fit the Freud router base. This worked out quite well. My router did not come with any insert rings so I made some temp ones out of 1/8 inch melamine discs I fitted into the slot. So, for now, I am set to go. My Freud 1702 Plunge Router is now working very well in the Craftsman table. Couldn't of done it with out my router.......(SMILE).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Jim
> 
> You may want to drop a dime to the North Pole, it is that time of year they are getting tools stocked up for Xmax..your box many have been shipped to SC in error..
> 
> =======


I thought about that but my dear bride would be hurt if the other one arrived. I've created a list of about 15 WW tools I'd like, with links, and passed it on. She asked about non-WW stuff, so I added a link to a 2010 Corvette ZR-1 all dressed out at ~$120,000 and returned it. 

Somehow I suspect I'll be getting WW tools for Christmas! The tough thing is that anything I put on the list had better be xomething I won't *need* before then!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been on the phone with Peachtree twice already. They say they've talked with USPS (Priority Mail) and they told her they won't even start the paperwork to look for it until 21 days have passed.

If it doesn't just show up I think it'll get uglier than that though.

They shipped it with "Delivery confirmation", which gives it a primitive level of tracking. At a minimum it shows: (1) When the shipper notifies USPS that its going to be shipped soon, (2) when its accepted by USPS and (3) when its delivered. According to the USPS system, its still in (1), which means USPS's computer has never acknowledged receiving it despire my CS agent at Peachtree assuring me she was there when the USPS guy picked it up. She also says USPS won't even talk about *that* until the 21 days are up. At that time, she says, she's going to read USPS the riot act.

I'm still wearing my "Mr Nice Guy" costume but its wearing thin.

Can anyone tell me a bit about Peachtree? How many employees do they have? What is the name of the Owner of the company? I'd like to start gathering information in case escallation of this becomes necessary. 

Somehow it doesn't seem reasonable to me that they took the money out of my account 2 weeks ago and cannot even show me proof of shipping.

To their credit, they've offered to ship me a replacement (on my CC, of course) and let me return the first one whenever I get it but at $33 freight to get the second one here and then later return one, that makes no sense. I'd have a total of $99 in freight on a $119 router.

The plunge base / router table combo isn't a problem for me right now, as I've already got both a PC7518 in a RT lift and my Ryobi RE600 plunger in my table. My main use is the plunger; the fixed bas is just gravy, for now. I'm sure I'll find a good use for it.. either in another table or in a jig.

I'm already planning on picking up one (maybe two) of the Craftsman combos on Black Friday, assuming they are available locally. It'll be a really sad state of affairs though if I end up getting the Craftsman before the Freud arrives.



jschaben said:


> Geez Jim - That is getting ridiculous. Maybe give Peachtree another call and see if they can get on UPS.
> 
> Yeah, if you follow the template, the right access hole, Lock/unlock, is in front of the fence and the left one, height adjustment, is under it. h34r:Needs to be rotated 7 degrees counter-clockwise. Go into router references, I posted a modified version with the base rotated enough to gain access. OH, by the way, the plunge base doesn't have holes drilled in it for plate mounting the way the fixed base does. :sad:There may be some under the sub-base that can be used, I haven't looked. Easy enough to drill and tap though, sub-base does have holes, just use those for a drill guide.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Jim - Been thinking about your last post. Seems like the issue should really be between Peachtree and USPS. Peachtree says they shipped it and USPS says they didn't. Bad part is they're holding your $150 ransom. I think I would be tempted to give them one shot at replacing the router, forget about the shipping, leave your credit card alone and sort it out among themselves. Alternative is you contact your card company to have the charges backed off your card. h34r:
I don't know much about Peachtree. Have heard some recommendations for them in this and other forums but have only ordered a few small items up till now. I did contact them about getting me a 1/4" collett last week and they said they had to contact Freud I but haven't heard from them since. :fie:
Well, so much for my opinion........ Good Luck


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The router arrived late today. The reason it took almost 3 weeks to get here is it was sent via Parcel Post, rather than the Priority Mail I paid for. I scanned a picture of the mailing label and emailed it to my CS rep at PTree. Being 4 hours before eastern time, she had long since gone for the day. I'm waiting to see their response; hopefully it will be positive as my first order from them was a good experience. After all, anyone can make a mistake.

I appreciate your concern, John. The caring nature of people here is a wonderful thing!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Deal Jim - Keep us posted on how ya like it.


----------

